# What cover is your favorite?



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

So, I was just curious as to what cover everyone prefers. Especially those who own multiple ones.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love my Oberon on my K1, but I really like my M-edge on my K2. 
deb


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I just ordered the Oberon Celtic Hound in Wine. Love, Love, Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I also just ordered an Oberon cover (K1 Creekbed Maple in green), and I'm assuming that it will be my favorite when it gets here.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

the thing is though its apples and oranges Medge has it a great use.. Oberons are a work of art.. I like both but of course love my oberons because they are unique


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I love Oberon. I had an M-Edge and the Amazon Leather for the K2. My ROH in Saddle is my favorite by far. I love the look and feel of the leather. It is a work of art.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had the m-edge and Oberon covers. I liked both, but I love my Oberon.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

For my K2, I have 1 Amazon cover, 2 M-edge covers (1 purple platform and 1 jade green prodigy) and 2 Oberons (1 green forest and 1 navy wave).  The green Forest Oberon is my favorite (I really like the wrap around cover).  There is nothing wrong with the amazon or the m-edge covers, I just really appreciate the art work on the Oberons.  I do like the hinge system that's in the amazon cover, but like I said, I love the look of my forest cover.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

just and FYI I dont think anyone but amazon has a hinge for the DX.. seems like Medge got rid of them as well probably the weight is my guess


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> just and FYI I dont think anyone but amazon has a hinge for the DX.. seems like Medge got rid of them as well probably the weight is my guess


Might be the weight, but I'm gonna guess they may have had trouble with those hinges. Mine still doesn't work as well as the Amazon cover hinges. I heard others had trouble too. They may have just thought the straps was the easier route to go.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I was a minority I hated the hinges.. only have one on the go cover and I like the size of that.. Medge in my opinion made a HUGE mistake by the extra real estate for the stupid light that they can't seem to sell or keep in stock.. I had one and got rid of it and who puts a light in the case during the day.. to me its just more weight.

its not bad on the platform but I dont like it in the exec though I think the case is pretty..

My hinges always got stuck and more then once I had to wrestle with it on the DX amazon cover which i ended up sending back.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Hinges scare me. I don't trust myself to use them because I think I'll scratch them. One reason why I didn't get the Amazon cover.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I hate the hinges.. never liked them and was very vocal about it.. LOL.. no hinges on DX covers


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I liked them at first, but then fell out of like with them after about a month. They were better on the M-edge case with the elastic on the opposite corner. Much more secure.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

so far my favorite is my Bobbara Austen cover, but I'm going to try the trendy digital maxguard and I'm sure I'll eventually get an oberon saw and absolutely fell in love with the Ginko in red Today so now I have to debate that or sky blue ROH


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I


mistyd107 said:


> so far my favorite is my Bobbara Austen cover, but I'm going to try the trendy digital maxguard and I'm sure I'll eventually get an oberon saw and absolutely fell in love with the Ginko in red Today so now I have to debate that or sky blue ROH


I was thinking about the Trendy Digital MaxGuard, if they were ever going to produce one for the KDX, but decided that I don't really like the way it completely covers the Kindle up. Though, I've heard wonderful things about the Bobbaras, but they're a lot less common.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have one of the trendy digitals I like the look but i find I dont use it as often.. , can't speak to the bobbaras I dont know a thing about them


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I have one of the trendy digitals I like the look but i find I dont use it as often.. , can't speak to the bobbaras I dont know a thing about them


just curious are the pg buttons on the trendy more difficult to press since they are covered?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

From looking at it, I think it won't take much more pressure to turn the page. You should be fine with it. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Love my Oberon Design's original Kindle cover, Avenue of Trees, in Fern.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I have an Oberon (Red Sun) and a Noreve (Sandy Vintage). I prefer the Noreve; it's slightly thinner and the Kindle feels more secure to me in rails than in corners. The Oberon is a gorgeous work of art, however, and I probably would have been fine with it, just paranoid about the corners.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

I've only used oberon and m-edge but of the two oberon's my favorite.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Oberon has a lot of choices, which probably wins a lot of hearts.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm still trying to find, a cover I love 

I have had an Oberon, Medge Go/prodigy, Cole Haan and a  Strangedog.

The Oberon, gorgeous, but too heavy/bulky, and not soft enough, to the touch. Edges are rough.

Cole Haan woven, shed from the lining on my dark clothes, was the one with the elastic on the corners, hated that. Also I did not like the feel, of the bronze woven leather.

Strangedog, I love the feel and weight, but not quite as secure as I'd like. Kinder moves around a tiny bit, while in the cover. Pretty covers though!

Go cover, nice, but not special.

Medge prodigy, wayyyyy to bulky, went right back!

So now, I am waiting on a blue vintage Noreve.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I have had the M-edge executive, an Oberon purple ROH, and now have the Tuff-Luv Executive (it is also available for the K2 & the DX:


I bought my KK used & the M-edge came with it. I sold it and got the ROH.
ROH was gorgeous, I loved the design & the cover as an artistic piece, but did not find the cover very comfortable to read with.
I wanted something sleek, that could be folded completely out of the way, and something to use as a stand when I was reading & eating (say breakfast) at the same time.

That's when the Tuff-Luv came into the picture. I really am enjoying it. It protects my KK when nestled into my purse and it's very very light weight. It seems to be holding up very well, and I am glad I made the switch.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> I'm still trying to find, a cover I love
> 
> I have had an Oberon, Medge Go/prodigy, Cole Haan and a Strangedog.
> 
> ...


Wow! That sounds like a lot of returns. LOL. Let me know on the Noreve, I'm curious as to how it holds up.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I've had the Amazon cover, an Oberon, and M-Edge Go cover for my K2. I've used all 3 for long periods of time and right now I am using the M-Edge. The M-Edge cover is slim like the Amazon cover, but the red cover is much nicer and not as bland (which is why I replaced the Amazon cover). I liked the Oberon but I really like how light the M-Edge is. I'm sure I'll switch back between the Oberon again at some point; its nice to have several to choose from.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I have the Medge Platform in Saddle brown leather and love it!  It folds open and out of the way and gives you the option of holding the KDX between the covers or prop it open on your lap and use handsfree except to turn pages.  It is very attractive too and I have not noticed any movement at all within the cover.  Also, closes securely.  It is very easy to remove your KDX whenever you want without any problems.  

I am waiting for Medge eLuminator light to come out for the KDX, since there is a special pocket to add the light.  Also, pockets on the inside cover for notes.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Wow, it's really nice to hear everyone's opinions. I was surprised at the variety of responses.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I love, love my Oberon for my K1 (first the saddle Tree of Life, which I traded for the purple Butterfly).  I started out with a red M-edge cover, loved that too, but ultimately couldn't resist the Oberon.  It's the Libra in me, I guess - loving beautiful things.

Having said that - if I ever get a K2, I'm not sure what kind of cover I'll get.  I'll try first to see if my K1 Oberon will maybe fit it (since I have velcro) - but if that doesn't work, then I might end up getting something different - lighter & slimmer to go with the slimmer profile of the K2 - I actually picked up one of those Mivizu covers when they were selling for $6.26 not long ago - with 3 K1s on my account, I figure one of us is bound to be moving on to a K2 eventually.  I also like the looks of the Medge Go jacket.  Then again, the Oberons will probably end up calling me.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I have yet to be able to pick my favorite cover. Since, I only have an Oberon on order, and I'm going to order a Noreve too.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Annie, I love Rosie's website. She is beautiful and has a beautiful story! Sooooo creative! I hope she gets her covers soon!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I had an Amazon cover, liked it but it is boring black. Not overly exciting. Got an Oberon. Liked it, didn't love it, too stiff. Sold it. Had someone make me a slip cover for my Amazon cover, which is great, but again, don't LOVE it. Have ordered a M-Edge prodigy, should be here later this week. Will keep you posted.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I have the Oberon River Garden in red for my K2 and it's the only cover I've tried. I love it--love the artwork and the leather smell. But I do like the look of that M Edge platform.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I had an m-edge red executive cover for my K1 which worked great and looked nice. I love my Oberon. It is gorgeous, sturdy, and just a great product. I have not used my red m-edge since I got my Sky Dragon.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Spiritwind 1 said:


> Annie, I love Rosie's website. She is beautiful and has a beautiful story! Sooooo creative! I hope she gets her covers soon!


Thank you!  Rosie appreciates your compliments too. And she is very excited for her new covers!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I had two m-edge covers and a strangedog cover for my K1.  Then I got an Oberon purple butterfly cover.  I sold the other three covers.  Am considering another Oberon -- can't decide which one. . .


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I like to try different things out, and have an Oberon coming with the plans of getting a Noreve. If I really want to, I may get another Noreve or a M-Edge. I can't stick with one thing for long.


----------

